# ALSA vs GA Z77X UD5H rev 1.0

## Gladdle

Guten Tag liebe Linux / Gentoo- Gemeinde, dieses mal habe ich leider Probleme mit meinem Motherboard Gigabyte GA Z77X UD5H rev 1.0: ALSA ("cat /proc/asound/version": Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version k4.0.5-gentoo.) bringt keinen Ton auf meine Boxen. Auch Live CDs (Debian, Ubuntu und SuSE) habe ich schon getestet, alle (!!!) ohne Erfolg. Ein "cat /proc/asound/cards" bringt folgende Ausgabe:

```
 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7530000 irq 30

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xf7080000 irq 17

 2 [Device         ]: USB-Audio - USB PnP Sound Device

                      C-Media Electronics Inc. USB PnP Sound Device at usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.4.2, full s
```

0 ist hier mein Motherboard,

1 meine NVidia Grafikkarte (HDMI) und

2 meine Logitech G110 Tastatur mit integriertem Headset- Anschluss (funktioniert!).

Ein "lspci | grep Audio" bringt folgende Ausgabe:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

 Hier eine Detailierte Ausgabe mit "lspci -v -s 00:1b.0":

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device a072

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

        Memory at f7530000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
```

Laut Hersteller Gigabyte (Produktseite) ist folgender Chip verbaut:

```
Realtek ALC898 with High Quality 110dB SNR HD audio
```

Dieser ist seit Version 1.0.25 (Changelog) in ALSA. Ein "aplay -l" (Kleines L) bringt folgende Ausgabe:

```
**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

No protocol specified

xcb_connection_has_error() returned true

Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 0: ALC898 Analog [ALC898 Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 1: ALC898 Digital [ALC898 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: ID 18 Digital [ID 18 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: Device [USB PnP Sound Device], Gerät 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
```

 Hier die (auf die ALC898 gekürzte) Ausgabe von Ein "aplay -L": 

```
default:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
```

 Jeden einzelnen habe ich versucht: Kein Ton! Ebenfalls habe ich die Datei "/etc/asound.conf" erstellt, ist aber imho falsch:

```
pcm.hda-intel {

   type hw

   card 0

}

ctl.hda-intel {

   type hw

   card 0

}
```

 Auch wichtig ist die Datei "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf", wichtig ist folgender Eintrag:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=auto
```

 Für "model=" gibt es für den Realtek ALC898 Chip laut ALSA Dokumentation 4 Eintraege. Irgend etwas scheint er auch zu erkennen, siehe "dmesg | grep sound":

```
[    0.818433]   No soundcards found.

[   10.410302] sound hdaudioC0D2: autoconfig for ALC898: line_outs=4 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x17/0x0) type:line

[   10.410304] sound hdaudioC0D2:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   10.410305] sound hdaudioC0D2:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   10.410306] sound hdaudioC0D2:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   10.410307] sound hdaudioC0D2:    dig-out=0x11/0x1e

[   10.410307] sound hdaudioC0D2:    inputs:

[   10.410309] sound hdaudioC0D2:      Front Mic=0x19

[   10.410310] sound hdaudioC0D2:      Rear Mic=0x18

[   10.410311] sound hdaudioC0D2:      Line=0x1a
```

Die Hardware ist NICHT kaputt, denn das System ist ein dual-boot System, auf Windows 7 Pro (soll ja ersetzt werden) funktioniert es. Ich habe die Ubuntu 14.04 versucht, auch da geht es nicht. Ich habe auch einen Thread im englischen Gentoo- Forum gefunden. Einen Befehl habe ich dort auch gefunden: "equery l -f "^.*alsa.*$"": 

```
 * Searching for ^.*alsa.*$ ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pyalsa-1.0.26-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29:0

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.29:0

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.36-r1:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.29:0.9

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.29:0.9
```

Laut Suchmaschinen habe ich folgende Optionen:

- Kondensator auf dem Motherboard umlöten (KEINE Option)

- In die schwarze Buchse stecken und beim Wechseln auf Windows wieder tauschen (KEINE Option)

- BIOS auf Version 04 downgraden (AUCH KEINE Option)

Leider finde ich keine gute (deutschsprachige) Dokumentation zu dem ganzen (Wäre über Links dankbar), habe daher ein paar Fragen:

- Wie bekomme ich Sounds auf meine Boxen?

- Wie kann ich geänderte Konfigurationen ohne Neustart testen?

Bitte KEINE Links mehr zu Pulseaudio - Pulseaudio setzt ein funktionierendes ALSA voraus!

Gefundene (und abgearbeitete) Links:

- https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=147242 (Realtek ALC898 Sound Issues)

- http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA (Keine Realtek ALC898 in der Tabelle)

- https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/195618 (Angeblich ist hier die Lösung enthalten?)

- http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1236 (Installing Realtek ALC892 Audio Driver on Linux Mint - Falsche Realtek Karte!!!)

- https://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=137071 (Verweist auf Folgelink:)

- https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=679056 (Bugreport 679056)

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-927976-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html (Auch keine Lösung)

Suchtags:

ALC898 Z77X-UD5H ALSA

Ich weiss, das ich einen ähnlichen Thread schon eröffnet habe, aber ich habe inzwischen den 4er kernel, viele Logs und Informationen hinzugefügt, und einiges überarbeitet. Daher bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen und den alten Thread ggf. zu löschen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> [    0.818433]   No soundcards found. 

 Dein User ist in der Gruppe audio ?

Versuche in der /etc/asound.conf diese Schreibweise  *Quote:*   

> defaults.pcm.!card PCH
> 
> defaults.pcm.!device 0
> 
> defaults.ctl.!card PCH

 

Eine ~/.asoundrc solltest du nicht haben !

Die /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf würde ich erstmal im Originalzustand lassen - kannst du immer noch anpassen.

alsa neu starten: /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

im alsamixer die Kanäle öffnen und sicherstellen, dass die richtige Karte gewählt wurde

testen, ob etwas zu hören ist   *Quote:*   

> aplay -D plughw:0,0 /pfad/zum/lied.wav

 

----------

## Gladdle

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Dein User ist in der Gruppe audio ?

 Alle außer root und den habe ich nun ebenfalls in die Gruppe => kein Sound.

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Versuche in der /etc/asound.conf diese Schreibweise 
> 
> ```
> defaults.pcm.!card PCH
> 
> ...

  1:1 uebernommen und kein Sound.

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Eine ~/.asoundrc solltest du nicht haben!

  Habe ich auch nicht. Die anderen User (auch root) auch nicht.

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> im alsamixer die Kanäle öffnen und sicherstellen, dass die richtige Karte gewählt wurde

  In "alsamixer" alles unmounted und maximiert. 

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> ...testen, ob etwas zu hören ist 
> 
> ```
> aplay -D plughw:0,0 /pfad/zum/lied.wav
> ```
> ...

  Nur das schweigen der Boxen.

EDIT: Ich arbeite gerade mit Gigabyte zusammen, gab einige Probleme mit dem Kontakt (Cookies aktiveren bei der Hersteller- Seite!). Wir arbeiten gerade an einer Lösung für alle!Last edited by Gladdle on Thu Jul 02, 2015 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gladdle

ALSA hat sein Bug- Tracer ausgeschaltet. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie mein Motherboard als "model=" in die ALSA Datenbank bekomme? Kann man irgendwie Kontakt zu dem Projekt aufnehmen? Vielleicht über eine Mailinglist, aber welche?

EDIT: Flame entfernt, entschuldigung!Last edited by Gladdle on Thu Jul 02, 2015 3:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich weiss, dass ist jetzt nicht die Antwort, die Du hören willst. Ich habe ein UD3H, da läuft der Sound, allerdings klingt er trotzdem recht schrottig.

Ich hatte noch 'ne alte Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 liegen, die gibts bei eBay für wenige Euronen. Deutlich besserer Sound, rock stable Treiber.

Möglicherweise ersparst Du Dir mit so einer Lösung massiv Ärger und Nerven ...

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Der Sound mit dem Intel PCH Treiber sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

----------

## musv

Ich hatte mit der PCH-Karte in meinem Notebook auch ziemliche Probleme. Hab's aber hinbekommen. 

1. Codec: 

Google meint das hier zu Deiner Karte.

2. Bei mir zeigt die Ausgabe von:

```

00:03.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller [8086:0c0c] (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller [8086:8c20] (rev 05)

```

Die Vendor- und Model-ID sind hierbei das Interessante.

3. Configs

```
options snd cards_limit=2

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

alias snd-card-1 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-1 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=auto vid=8086 pid=8c20

options snd-hda-intel index=1 model=auto vid=8086 pid=0c0c
```

Damit änderst du die Reihenfolge der Karten, falls die als Modul gebaut sind. Du kannst zwar auch die PCH-Karte über die asound.conf als Default setzen, aber damit hatte ich trotzdem bei diversen Programmen einige Probleme.

----------

